# 4th Annual Laughlin Tropicana Cinco De Mayo Car show 2015



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

THE CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW 2015 IN LAUGHLIN NV WILL BE MAY 1ST AND 2ND

* SAVE THE DATES!!

* HAPPY TIMES EVENTS WILL SEE YOU AT THE TROPICANA HOTEL AND CASINO










STORY FROM LAST YEARS SHOW!
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/eve...2014_laughlin/?sm_id=social_20141015_33674537

LETS MAKE THE 2015 SHOW THE BIGGEST YET!!


*~~CAR CLUB/SOLO RIDER ROLL CALL~~*
GROUPE O.C CA CHAPTER
GROUPE RIV CO. CA CHAPTER
IMPERIALS LA CA CHAPTER
IMPERIALS PHOENIX AZ CHAPTER
E STREET CRUISERS CAR CLUB
ENDLESS PASSION MOHAVE COUNTY AZ CHAPTER
KINFOKE CAR CLUB
MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS NV CHAPTER
MAJESTICS COMPTON CA CHAPTER
MAJESTICS FLAGSTAFF AZ CHAPTER
MAJESTICS SO CAL CHAPTER
MID NITE CRUISERS CAR CLUB
NORTH COUNTY CLASSICS SD CA CC
LOS SANTOS 702
LOS SANTOS 928
NEW TRADITIONS ARIZONA CC
STREET KINGS & QUEENS VALLY DE COACHELLA CA
VINTAGE BOMBS SO CAL
DESCENDANTS PHOENIX AZ CC
RIDERZ 4 LIFE LAS VEGAS NV
UNDIZPUTED BIKE CLUB 
PHARAOHS IE CA CHAPTER
LA GENTE LOS ANGELES
SUENOS LOCOS BULLHEAD CITY AZ 
TOGETHER CC SGV CA
TIEMPO CC LAS VEGAS NV
OTRA VIDA CC AZ
SOCIETY CC AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC BLYTHE CA


SOLO ROLL CALL

PAPA SNOPS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This show is not what it used to be...


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> THE CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW 2015 IN LAUGHLIN NV WILL BE MAY 1ST AND 2ND
> 
> * SAVE THE DATES!!
> 
> ...


IMPERIALS PHOENIX CHAPTER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> IMPERIALS PHOENIX CHAPTER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


Added to the roll call :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good show posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> good show posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


:thumbsup:


----------



## lilmama92336 (Aug 31, 2011)

Imperials LA will be there once again great event & location for the family come get some BBQ from us across the street once again


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

The Big "M" will be in attendance - Vegas, Compton, Flagstaff & So Cal Chapter others TBD


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

count me in.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

im there booked a room


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

MID NITE CRUISERS will be there as always supporting Happy times events


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT and updated the roll call with your clubs. :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

put me on roll call solo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> put me on roll call solo


 Done deal


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Is there a pre reg


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Is there a pre reg


im waiting on the info from the host as far as pre reg goes. ill let you know once a get the info.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> THE CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW 2015 IN LAUGHLIN NV WILL BE MAY 1ST AND 2ND
> 
> * SAVE THE DATES!!
> 
> ...


YEA


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

NORTH COUNTY CLASSICS SD CC WILL BE THERE. I had a good time last year.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT got the flyer posted on top with all info!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

should I cancel and rebook? I want the package deal


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> should I cancel and rebook? I want the package deal


go for it bro


----------



## Keyston124 (Sep 3, 2012)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> IMPERIALS PHOENIX CHAPTER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


Los Santos
Los Santos 702
Los Santos 928 will all be there to a Represent.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> go for it bro


When you call you can upate your reservation with promo code.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Keyston124 said:


> Los Santos
> Los Santos 702
> Los Santos 928 will all be there to a Represent.


Roll call updated


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Update via 
[h=6]Happy Times shared her photo.
[/h]12 hrs ·


WE ADDED NEW CATEGORIES TO TROPHY LIST, BEST ROCKABILLY STYLE AND BEST HOT ROD, DONT FORGET WE ALSO HAVE TROPHYS FOR MOTORCYCLES AND PEDAL BIKES , AND MANY MORE !!! PRE REGISTER NOW !! AND RESERVE YOUR ROOMS !! THEY WILL BE SOLD OUT IF YOU DON'T BOOK EARLY. SEE YOU ALL THERE !!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :thumbsdown:


 HATERS GONNA HATE:twak:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :thumbsdown:


 DJ's?for what its called a playlist


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> DJ's?for what its called a playlist



That goes to show how much you don't know....:buttkick:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> That goes to show how much you don't know....:buttkick:


 I know dj's are for teenagers


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> I know dj's are for teenagers



Sound like you got a personal problem. Go and enjoy the party.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:boink:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Sound like you got a personal problem. Go and enjoy the party.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Got my room reserved, hope to bring a few new upgrades with me this year.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

UP


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 86 az regal (Mar 21, 2007)

IS this car show friday and saturday and what time does the show start wanna make the show but cant get there till friday afternoon


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

86 az regal said:


> IS this car show friday and saturday and what time does the show start wanna make the show but cant get there till friday afternoon


Youll be good. Awards are on Saturday. Belive it starts @ 11 till 6 PM. Mostly everybody moves in on Friday.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:twak::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> :twak::thumbsup:



:wave:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## 86 az regal (Mar 21, 2007)

Society cc will be there friday afternoon see u all there


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

86 az regal said:


> Society cc will be there friday afternoon see u all there


Kool, bring Ruben with you guys.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

SOCIETY CC has been added to the club roll call


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

Desert Dreams Car Club will be there


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

juarez4 said:


> Desert Dreams Car Club will be there


Added to the roll call :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booooooo


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:finger:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Booooooo


----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> :finger:




Boooooooooo


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Boooooooooo


 ur on youtube!! :roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> ur on youtube!! :roflmao:



How ironic that you're on YouTube looking up gay cholos....:roflmao::roflmao: handle your business high desert. Down with Happy Times.....they're actually scandalous chickenshit times.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

just did a google search on you and that's what came up:yes::roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> just did a google search on you and that's what came up:yes::roflmao:



Let you tell it son......:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

sounds like some djs butt hurt cause they got some real live Bands playing. and ur bumping Seacrests top 45:roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> sounds like some djs butt hurt cause they got some real live Bands playing. and ur bumping Seacrests top 45:roflmao:



Lol....they've BEEN having live bands there. Must be your first time going.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, so you drink early in the morning too? Whenever you figure out what you just failed at saying, let me know. If there's something you really want me to know that might be of importance 323.557.2854. Sober up.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

why not its the weekend Cholo? like I said actors lames DJ's? and ur what 45 :roflmao: now go to church cholo:roflmao: or ur N/A meeting


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

if I I hurt ur feelings u know where ill be on on may 1st with my clean ride. shake a leg and hitch hike cause I know u got no ride DJ'S aka I still live wit mom:roflmao: A I called but ur mom said ur outside doing ur chores:dunno: must not been djing last nite cause ur up early:nicoderm: ill stop now cause how do u kill one that has no life


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 86 az regal (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone know if they are gonna show the MAYWEATHER/PACMAN fight at the Tropicana


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:dunno: hope so


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

86 az regal said:


> Anyone know if they are gonna show the MAYWEATHER/PACMAN fight at the Tropicana


Heard there showing it @ Edgewater. $60 a person.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

86 az regal said:


> Anyone know if they are gonna show the MAYWEATHER/PACMAN fight at the Tropicana


Fight is gonna be shown at Harrahs and Edgewater the tickets are being sold on ticketmaster for both location at $60 each for tickets only


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## S1n3rjp (May 26, 2013)

Anyone have the flyer to this event?
Nvm found it on 1st page


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tomarrows the day


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Seductive Car Club reppin in Laughlin. Great times at a great show!!


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Seductive C C in Laughlin


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Will have pics posted soon.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Couple of bombs to start out


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice pics Lil Rivi. Had a great time as usual! Shows growing every year & announcement was made by General Manager saying more room to be added.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Nice pics Lil Rivi. Had a great time as usual! Shows growing every year & announcement was made by General Manager saying more room to be added.


Thanks bro, yeah this year was the best so far, now hopefully we can get the same hype going for the Viva Trop show in Oct, like for all those who may get rejected from the Las Vegas super show this year, they could always fly their colors at the Trop show, it is like a mini Vegas.


----------

